# Buying Rhinestone Equip?



## sccreativedesign (Jun 8, 2009)

I am getting ready to buy some equipment for rhinestone setting and vinyl transfer cutting, any suggestions, I am totally new to this business and could really use some help here. Which is best for the money, easiest to use. Actually works etc.
Thanks 
Newbie Sue


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

I purchased a roland GX-24 along with the R-wear software about 3 weeks ago , great bit of kit. Cost me about £1500.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would suggest you look at the Roland system..about $6000 if you get the new software...rwear and of course check of digital arts system...around $5000 I think


----------



## sccreativedesign (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks I looked and they actually have that smaller one available now, The falcon. Thanks for the info. Do you have an Eagle? How well does it work? Can you import your own pics into the software?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

user on here island girl just got hers, sandjo has the big one the eagle and i think one more person but i can remember their name for the life of me. sandyjo had hers the longest and knows the most search those name and pm them for the best info on how it works



sccreativedesign said:


> Thanks I looked and they actually have that smaller one available now, The falcon. Thanks for the info. Do you have an Eagle? How well does it work? Can you import your own pics into the software?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Like the EAgle,, no I love the Eagle,, lol
I use it for more than Rhinetone templates as well, i use it for cutting twill , material, and have had orders even for cutting paper for scrap bookers, I dont have the engraving tool yet,, i did say yet,, I just got a hat press, so saving dollars for a the engraving tool, so i can also engrave items with teh eagle,, 
sandy Jo


----------



## sccreativedesign (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you so much, I am so glad to hear that because I just bought the Eagle and will be here next week. Good luck with your endeavors.

Sue


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome, there are a few of us that have it,, and when you get it, dont be afraid to call for tech support they are great,, and we will help you too, those of us that have it,, woohooo
Sandy


----------

